# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Got a Bose Sounddock?

## NYCFred

Buddy told me they had a trade-in program, to upgrade to a new sounddock. I called Bose CS, NG.

Today I called again to find out how to get a repair on our existing unit...been banged around a lot, connections between iPod and amp fried...

I asked the nice lady again about the "upgrade program", and her response was "Sure...if you're having problems with your current unit, we'll take it in trade and sell you a new Sounddock Portable for about half off"...

Done. $194.86. I gotta ship the old one back to Bose, and the new one will be here 3-4 weeks. 
Since they sell for $399, I'm a happy camper.
Rechargeable batteries, and an AUX input for non-Apple music sources...and the "dock" rotates into the body of the unit when not in use. IMO, better design and great freakin deal...LOL

(Just be sure to call about the "problems" you're having with your current sounddock

I can't see lugging it to SBH...that's why god gave us the Jambox...but for amazing sound quality around the house....can't beat it.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> I can't see lugging it to SBH...that's why god gave us the Jambox...but for amazing sound quality around the house....can't beat it.



Does that jambox work hardwired to an ipod or is it only a wireless connection?  And if it's wireless only, do you need wifi?

The SBH comment got me thinking.....will it work out in the middle of nowhere with no 3G/4G/wifi?

----------


## NYCFred

Jambox comes with a 3.5?MM...standard headset plug size cable for those that are bluetooth challenged.
Don't need WiFi....will play anywhere w bluetooth, and the jambox battery life is impressive...maybe 10 hours?

Frankly, I worry more about the phone battery running BT. Phone will die b4 the speaker.

I like the little bugger. Excellent sound quality in a small, portable package. Micro USB charging, too. No special charger needed, altho it comes w one....

----------


## NYCFred

For the non-geeks, here be the jambox..

----------


## MIke R

I have and love both the Bose iPod dock and the Jam box...as a matter of fact the Jambox is currently filling the beach cottage up with the sounds of a Pandora channel as I write this


two very good products....nice to hear Bose has a program like that...I have found the Bose service people to be very good...

they just came out with a  bigger more powerful Jambox

----------


## NHDiane

I'm happy with my Bose sound system...simple, 4 CD system..great sound!!

----------


## MIke R

what are these "CD"s to which you refer?

----------


## NHDiane

Very funny...John Hiatt? for starters

----------


## andynap

> Very funny...John Hiatt? for starters




Don't they have downloads from the internet now? No more CDs

----------


## NHDiane

I'm not sure...I'll check into that  :crazy:   You're such a techie Andy!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Jambox comes with a 3.5?MM...standard headset plug size cable *for those that are bluetooth challenged.*Don't need WiFi....will play anywhere w bluetooth, and the jambox battery life is impressive...maybe 10 hours?
> 
> Frankly, I worry more about the phone battery running BT. Phone will die b4 the speaker.
> 
> I like the little bugger. Excellent sound quality in a small, portable package. Micro USB charging, too. No special charger needed, altho it comes w one....



Thanks!

Now let me ask the Technology 101 question.....what the hell is bluetooth and will it work from my iphone?

I just read what bluetooth is, but I'm not really sure what it means.  I'm guessing that my good old ipod mini doesn't do bluetooth.  I'm also guessing that my iphone does, but I really have no idea.

----------


## MIke R

bluetooth is a wireless connection between two devices i.e. speaker and iPod etc...

your iPhone should have it...don't know about the mini

----------


## lloyd

Since we got the Jambox,our sound system has remained " quiet"
Jambox goes everywhere- on the dock,on the deck,went to SBH in June.Listening to Dylan's " Tempest" on it,as I type ( his best album since " Love and Theft"!)
It's great for Bluetooth ,but I also wire it in to my 80 gig iPod classic.
Next step,to get the larger one
It's  truly amazing

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Listening to Dylan's " Tempest" on it,as I type ( his best album since " Love and Theft"!)




YES!  Agree!!!

Check out this video.  Is there anyone cooler than Bob?!?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mns9VeRguys

----------

